# How fast can you paint?



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

Not looking for bragging! I have to paint a wall in a warehouse. It's grungy, 32 feet high and 117 feet long. (3744 ft). They will provide a lift. I have the job, but I need to quote it. I am not the fastest painter in the west, but I want to quote it at a fair price.
How fast do you pros think you can roll 10 gallons of mid grade paint?
Someone an average of 160 sq ft/hour.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't roll a wall that big, I'd be spraying it. with set up and clean up, spraying only. 4 hours. Depending on the amount of masking, 2-6 hours more. I would charge 16 hours pluse material pluse OH pluse Profit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wouldn't roll a wall that big, I'd be spraying it. with set up and clean up, spraying only. 4 hours. Depending on the amount of masking, 2-6 hours more. I would charge 16 hours pluse material pluse OH pluse Profit.


 so around $350 ?? :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> so around $350 ?? :whistling2:


Ya, at your hourly rate :whistling2:


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

They work 3 shifts, and unless they let me in on Sunday I will be working around the employees. They alway complain about the fumes. I never sprayed indoors. Are the fumes worse than rolling?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You should be in business to turn a profit. Mask on Saturday, rent a machine and spray on Sunday. Let the employees cry on Monday.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't listen to this 4 hour crap, you'll lose your shirt. You stated that the walls are grungy? Who's cleaning them?

Minimally, I'd allow one day for a sprayer and a pot man...not counting the cleaning...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Harry said:


> Don't listen to this 4 hour crap, you'll lose your shirt. You stated that the walls are grungy? Who's cleaning them?
> 
> Minimally, I'd allow one day for a sprayer and a pot man...not counting the cleaning...


The question was, "how fast could you roll 10 gal" I answered the OP, in it context. Reread my post. Not crap, Mr. Smartypants.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Before this post goes down in flames, I'm gona attempt to answer your question. The other day I rolled a large wall to see what raw production rates were for a walls only job. I rolled a gallon in 15 minutes on a masked out set of walls, so I figure thats 300ish sq feet in 15 minutes, so 1200 sq ft of walls in an hour. Production rate of 100-200 sq ft is more representative of house paints when you figure in cutting and prep. I would roll the walls too if i were in your shoes. Remember though, your surface area is times two because you need 2 coats in a roll situation.... it will definitely take you longer, but whatever. 

I also agree with spraying it too, but you definitely need to learn somewhere and there is no shame in rolling. Its good to see someone getting their feet wet in commercial, don't screw up a money ticket.


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

My old boss would knock down the cobwebs and throw on 2 coats of Master Hide, no cleaning. (My basic training was "Paint Faster!) 

I would rather sponge mop them down and put on 1 thick coat (White on white). My rep recommended Coronado Superkote, backrolling as I go to lay it on thick. I am thinking of allowing 4 days labor + paint. 

I don't think I can spray in this situation. It's a warehouse for medical supplies, and if the overspray gets in the air I could be in deep ----. If I was more experienced in spraying I would give it a go. Working on and unfamiliar lift adds an extra layer of peril.

This is our best corporate client. I don't need to bid the job, but I do have to give a quote. Things always seem to take longer than they should, and I sure don't want to leave money on the table. 

Harry, I would like to take your course. This is the hardest part of the job.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The question was, "how fast could you roll 10 gal" I answered the OP, in it context. Reread my post. Not crap, Mr. Smartypants.


If you read again, you'll probably ascertain that the meaning behind the post is that he wants to figure out how he should bid the job.

Four hours is bogus information...


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

buckettruckbabe said:


> My old boss would knock down the cobwebs and throw on 2 coats of Master Hide, no cleaning. (My basic training was "Paint Faster!)
> 
> I would rather sponge mop them down and put on 1 thick coat (White on white). My rep recommended Coronado Superkote, backrolling as I go to lay it on thick. I am thinking of allowing 4 days labor + paint.
> 
> ...


If you're going to cut and roll, I'd assume no more than 800-1000 sf per day. That's good timing and by right, the height factor would give that labor close to 2.5 times the cost!

You're in business to make money and your 4 days seems close, I'd probably even go 5 days. Stuff happens as you said andfor some reason no one wants to estimate the unknowns.

Give me a call anytime at 603-645-6700 or write me at [email protected]


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, at your hourly rate :whistling2:


ohh sorry, then it would be $ 3500


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BTW why are you asking us how fast can we paint. if the one doing the job is you :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Harry said:


> If you read again, you'll probably ascertain that the meaning behind the post is that he wants to figure out how he should bid the job.
> 
> Four hours is bogus information...


Wow, you guys fell right into this 1:thumbsup:

Let's see...I don't now how many square feet I can paint.I'm used to looking at a room & sayin, that'll take about 4 hours and this doesn't fit my system.
I know I'll post a tricky question on PT!!!!! BRILLIANT!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Harry said:


> If you read again, you'll probably ascertain that the meaning behind the post is that he wants to figure out how he should bid the job.
> 
> Four hours is bogus information...


At what point did my post say I would charge 4 hours? My post stated how long it would take to apply 10 gal. How is that bogus? Bogey Bogey,


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

My original question, how fast can you paint, was to help me figure how long this job _should_ take. Then I will double that.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> At what point did my post say I would charge 4 hours? My post stated how long it would take to apply 10 gal. How is that bogus? Bogey Bogey,


:no:

Yeah, right...do it in 4, charge for 32...lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Harry said:


> :no:
> 
> Yeah, right...do it in 4, charge for 32...lol.











Go back to your network of painters that you work for. I'm done with ya!


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Go back to your network of painters that you work for. I'm done with ya!


Keep quiet, I'm only playing with ya...girly.

You're original info was misleading at minimum...don't need to get personal...you should be better than that.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

buckettruckbabe said:


> My original question, how fast can you paint, was to help me figure how long this job _should_ take. Then I will double that.


What..........why would you do that?:blink:
It's official,I am the only honest painter left:notworthy::whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys. Always looking for dark cloud.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing I always like to look at is whether I can leverage labor to make more money on my time. That assumes you have more work lined up down the road. If you're short on work you do it.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

buckettruckbabe said:


> Not looking for bragging! I have to paint a wall in a warehouse. It's grungy, 32 feet high and 117 feet long. (3744 ft). They will provide a lift. I have the job, but I need to quote it. I am not the fastest painter in the west, but I want to quote it at a fair price.
> How fast do you pros think you can roll 10 gallons of mid grade paint?
> Someone an average of 160 sq ft/hour.


 
Are you asking how fast we can lay out 10 gallons of paint or how fast we can complete a paint job of a 3744 square foot wall thats dirty and dingy. If they are telling you they are giving you 10 gallons of mid grade paint and a lift to do a 3744 square foot wall on a sunday, you may have issues other than "how fast".


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Harry said:


> Keep quiet, I'm only playing with ya...girly.
> 
> You're original info was misleading at minimum...don't need to get personal...you should be better than that.


And I shouldn't have made a remark either...sorry.


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, I thought this would be an easy question. I have the job, but I have to give them a quote. I am not sure how long it will take me, so I want to quote them a reasonable and customary charge for the job. 
When I said I would double the time you guys would budget, I meant that it will probably take me longer than someone who paints every day.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

buckettruckbabe said:


> Sorry, I thought this would be an easy question. I have the job, but I have to give them a quote. I am not sure how long it will take me, so I want to quote them a reasonable and customary charge for the job.
> When I said I would double the time you guys would budget, I meant that it will probably take me longer than someone who paints every day.


Your fine, we are just kidding around. It's like asking "how much is a bag of groceries". We all have different answers!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

buckettruckbabe said:


> Sorry, I thought this would be an easy question. I have the job, but I have to give them a quote. I am not sure how long it will take me, so I want to quote them a reasonable and customary charge for the job.
> When I said I would double the time you guys would budget, I meant that it will probably take me longer than someone who paints every day.


Don't sweat these rubes BTB. 

Like Chris said we sometimes joke around a bit. Do as your gut is telling you and pad your time figures to make sure you do fine.


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
If you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't take this wrong but, there's nothing wrong with not running with the big dogs. You dont have to stay on the porch, you can run on your own. Most of the members here do, some prefer it that way.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And some think being a Chihuahua is being a big dog. When really they are just a toy dog that brings a lot of energy in a tiny package.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

you could always do this job for time and materials... just pick a higher hourly rate to ensure you make it worth your time


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

It amazes me how many businesses have no idea what it costs them to be in business. Just a general observation and not pointing at anyone. There is no such thing as "usual and customary" in a service business. Whoever started that nonsense should be shot. My insurance company pulls that BS. What is usual and customary for a doctor that graduated from Upstairs University,has five years in practice, operates in a 600 s.f office with his wife as receptionist is not the same "usual and customary" as a doctor with a Johns Hopkins degree, 25 years experience, a reputation, a large comfortable waiting room and a staff. UC charges kill capitalism big time. Insurance companies may have to do it to control charges. A contractor that does can be out of business in a year.

The simple answer to every pricing question ever asked.. You charge as much as you need to stay in business and accomplish your goals. Bucket, you admit you will not paint as fast as a seasoned pro. You may want to factor that. The corner hardware store pricing like Home Depot or Walmart does not have a chance in hell of staying afloat. Since you cannot overcome efficiency issues without actually doing the work it becomes a little bit of a catch-22. You overcome charging higher by offering above and beyond service, convenience and professionalism.

If you start off on the foot of being an hourly painter, that is what you will remain.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

these guys can really paint fast, german humor, lol


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> It amazes me how many businesses have no idea what it costs them to be in business. Just a general observation and not pointing at anyone. There is no such thing as "usual and customary" in a service business. Whoever started that nonsense should be shot. My insurance company pulls that BS. What is usual and customary for a doctor that graduated from Upstairs University,has five years in practice, operates in a 600 s.f office with his wife as receptionist is not the same "usual and customary" as a doctor with a Johns Hopkins degree, 25 years experience, a reputation, a large comfortable waiting room and a staff. UC charges kill capitalism big time. Insurance companies may have to do it to control charges. A contractor that does can be out of business in a year.
> 
> The simple answer to every pricing question ever asked.. You charge as much as you need to stay in business and accomplish your goals. Bucket, you admit you will not paint as fast as a seasoned pro. You may want to factor that. The corner hardware store pricing like Home Depot or Walmart does not have a chance in hell of staying afloat. Since you cannot overcome efficiency issues without actually doing the work it becomes a little bit of a catch-22. You overcome charging higher by offering above and beyond service, convenience and professionalism.
> 
> If you start off on the foot of being an hourly painter, that is what you will remain.


Should make this answer a sticky.....would probably answer about 90% of the pricing and related questions asked on this forum. 

Thankyou Ken.:thumbup:


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

buckettruckbabe said:


> Not looking for bragging! I have to paint a wall in a warehouse. It's grungy, 32 feet high and 117 feet long. (3744 ft). They will provide a lift. I have the job, but I need to quote it. I am not the fastest painter in the west, but I want to quote it at a fair price.
> How fast do you pros think you can roll 10 gallons of mid grade paint?
> Someone an average of 160 sq ft/hour.


Who cares if your not the fastest painter in the West when your in the East? :whistling2:

Grungy=Dirty, but what condition are the walls in right now beyond dirty and what type are they:drywall or block? If they are dirty you better get them washed down properly first. After that, are the walls currently bare or coated? Is the coating peeling or in good shape? Are the walls smooth or porous?

There are many other questions to ask, but those few being answered can give a better anchor to answer on.

Even if your paint got you 400SF per gallon at 10 gallons that would be 4,000 roughly leaving you 3/4 gallon. This would mean its a one coater or are you having to coat it twice?

If you read into my message, it seemed very open ended. Please give some more info.

If your people can do it at 160SF per hour then put 4 people on it and call it a job completed in about 6 hours. Charge 1500 labor only for a middie priced scale without me being able to see it in person. I am in PA...you can give me the address muhahahahaha lol. :thumbup:


----------



## buckettruckbabe (Dec 3, 2010)

Whoa, 4th Generation, we probably buy our paint at the same store! 
Anyway, I bid the job high, and started already. I have no "people", am doing the job solo. Thanks all for your input.
I am starting a new thread on paint choices.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

You could save time by doing all your cut work with a sprayer and shield and roll the rest. Sw multi surface acrylic would work, has dryfall properties. Sounds like a 3 day job to me with 2 guys.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

very fast, as 1 man my efficiency=$


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Harry said:


> If you're going to cut and roll, I'd assume no more than 800-1000 sf per day. That's good timing and by right, the height factor would give that labor close to 2.5 times the cost!
> 
> You're in business to make money and your 4 days seems close, I'd probably even go 5 days. Stuff happens as you said andfor some reason no one wants to estimate the unknowns.
> 
> Give me a call anytime at 603-645-6700 or write me at [email protected]


Harry - I know you have quoted those rates in the past. What do they represent? Is it a stopwatch time of just applying paint to walls, or does this factor in the time to lay down tarps, remove switch covers, and just basic spackle/sanding prep to walls?

And is that per coat, or is that 800-1000 SF per day double coated?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've noticed I paint faster when:

I don't have to cover the floors
There is no trim to cut around
There is no prep work at all
There are no idiots walking around the jobsite getting in my way
I don't have to remember a security code
I don't have to worry about color matching
There is electricity available
There is water available
The jobsite is close to my home
I remember all my tools
I don't run out of paint

I might have one job a year like this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

[quoteI would rather sponge mop them down and put on 1 thick coat (White on white). My rep recommended Coronado Superkote, backrolling as I go to lay it on thick. I am thinking of allowing 4 days labor + paint. ][/quote]
I highly doubt 1 coat of white will cover, FWIW.


----------

